

Dabble DB: the best online database I know of (8 min. video demo) - henning
http://www.dabbledb.com/demo/

======
dhotson
Very impressive demo.

I saw this ages ago, but I often send it to friends just as an example of how
to demo software.

------
henning
As some of you may know, Dabble is implemented in Smalltalk (heresy), using a
custom object database (mega heresy).

